# Beauty Photography Workshop May 22-23



## seanarmenta (Mar 30, 2010)

Seating is limited to 15 students!





Follow us on Twitter
Find us on FaceBook

Phase One will be present at the workshop to demo their software and digital backs.  They will be giving a FREE copy of Capture One 5 (a $129 Value) to those attending the seminar. This will also allow you to upgrade to Capture One 5 PRO for only $299, further saving you $100.

Imagenomic will present a webinar demo of the Portraiture software at the event and also offer a coupon code for a 15% discount to the workshop attendees on any of their products, bundles or Pro Plugin Suite! In addition, attendees get one award certificate for their Pro Plugin Suite (SRP$299) which includes Noiseware Pro, Portraiture and RealGrain Plugins for Photoshop. 

Blinkbid will offer a 15% coupon code for their estimating/invoicing software and awarding one licensed copy to a lucky participant.

Calumet Photo will be offering multiple discounts on their products and services.

For more info please visit http://preptopost.com or email prep2post@gmail.com


----------

